# breeds



## King James (May 18, 2008)

Well I don't know much about performing breeds. But I think I like them,That's why I'm on here. Are Tumblers and Tipplers the same And with Tumblers and/or Tipplers, and Rollers. What do they all do How do each perform


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Tumblers and rollers flip head over heeles backwards as they fly. Tipplers will fly so high that they look like little spots and they will do it all day.
Dave


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Google for --Tumblers-Tipplers-Rollers. several good sites.


----------



## King James (May 18, 2008)

Do tipplers just fly high or do they tumble? Rollers fly and flip 1 or 2 times? Do tumbler fly high and free fall tumbling down?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

tipplers just fly high for long periods of time they dont tumble or roll


----------



## King James (May 18, 2008)

What breed does the most in the air? Tumblers or Rollers?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

To training a team of Rollers-10-15- takes more time than training Racers. They will ROLL /Spin down 10-15 feet as a team. To me-Tumblers just kinda flip around.


----------



## King James (May 18, 2008)

Well I'm in Alex R.P.C., and Just thought it would be cool to have some Rollers, I think. Just to mess around with in the yard. Just don't know much about ether one Tumblers/Rollers. Seen some on youtube. My wife is in to pic's big time and thought Rollers would be something to put a show on for her. I don't know how to get my hands on some and for cheep. Not to tale all but I'm out of work and wife is the only one working for now. But we love Pigeons.


----------

